# NRA collecting social security in UK



## amills (May 23, 2013)

Does a non resident alien retired in the UK have to file yearly paperwork (a tax return or otherwise?) when they claim social security from the US? Someone having no other financial interests in the US.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

According to Publication 915, you are NOT subject to tax on your US social security benefits if you are a resident of the UK. You don't need to file a 1040 NR unless you have other US source income you need to declare.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## amills (May 23, 2013)

Thanks, Bev.


----------

